# New Design: Feedback



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi I have just finished doing a new design for my websites homepage.

Just after a little bit of feedback to see what people think about it.

View the Design


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah it's nice, although the images you have on there are huge... they are pngs and each one seems to be well over 100k... you need to ideally save these as compressed jpgs, get them down to about 20k max... 

otherwise site takes an age to load...

Good work thou


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

Ah yes I forgot about that. Changed all the large images to jpegs instead now which should improve the load time.


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks good, but you need to sort out the navbar - when you hover over a link it shifts the others right and on some links the last link (forums) disappears (I am using FF3).


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

Sorted that out as well


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Have you checked this site in IE? It's a mess.
I like the site, but why didn't you make the jpgs all the same size?


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Site looks good in Firefox but not in IE..


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

Hughv said:


> Have you checked this site in IE? It's a mess.
> I like the site, but why didn't you make the jpgs all the same size?


What do you mean about the jpgs being different sizes? Dimensions or filesize?



olddirtret said:


> Site looks good in Firefox but not in IE..


Ah yes damn it. I was testing it in IE8. Looks like I will have to work on a seperate IE7 style sheet now to fix it.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

seanmt said:


> What do you mean about the jpgs being different sizes? Dimensions or filesize?
> 
> Pixel dimensions. The top and bottom should align for a better look.
> 
> Ah yes damn it. I was testing it in IE8. Looks like I will have to work on a seperate IE7 style sheet now to fix it.


 I had this problem with IE7. It's really annoying.


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

Hughv said:


> Pixel dimensions. The top and bottom should align for a better look.
> 
> I had this problem with IE7. It's really annoying.


All the 'Whats Hot' images are 228px × 292px each. I think whats happening for you is that the title for each item is showing as a different height. I think I'll have to give it a height value to make sure they all are the same height.

Yeh thats the thing I'm not exactly sure now how I can get them to display in the same way in IE7. I think Firefox 2 displays them the same as IE7 does. Will have to have a fiddle with this tonight when I get home


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

seanmt said:


> All the 'Whats Hot' images are 228px × 292px each. I think whats happening for you is that the title for each item is showing as a different height. I think I'll have to give it a height value to make sure they all are the same height.
> 
> Yeh thats the thing I'm not exactly sure now how I can get them to display in the same way in IE7. I think Firefox 2 displays them the same as IE7 does. Will have to have a fiddle with this tonight when I get home


I have now made the titles for the 'Whats Hot' items all 50px each so they should now display at the same height and allow them to all stay inline with each other.

I have also fixed the IE7 problems by creating a seperate stylesheet and by changing the whats hot items from being div elements to being li elements and it all seems to be sorted now.

Any more things that need fixing or changing?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

It displays properly in IE, but the text above the images is truncated vertically in FF. My roommate is a good designer and she thinks you could Pick "More exciting" images.


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

Hughv said:


> It displays properly in IE, but the text above the images is truncated vertically in FF. My roommate is a good designer and she thinks you could Pick "More exciting" images.


How do you mean. Would you be able to show me a little screenshot of the text please as it looks fine in firefox for me.

Yeh I know the images arn't great but the subject isn't the most exciting either


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Here you go.


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

Hughv said:


> Here you go.


Thanks. Looks like the font for you is different. Can you try again and just tell me if it has changed at all.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks the same.


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

Hughv said:


> Looks the same.


I have changed the font family now. Can you try again and let me know if it is better.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Almost-still cut off a little.


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

Hughv said:


> Almost-still cut off a little.


How about now? Also what OS & Screen resolution are you using as i'm finding it strange that it's displaying differently for you as the fonts all seem to display the same for me and i've tested it on 4 different computers.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks good now.
I'm using 1680 x 1050, and I often use "Larger" for a font size.


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

Hughv said:


> Looks good now.
> I'm using 1680 x 1050, and I often use "Larger" for a font size.


Oh well the larger font size explains why it was showing differently for you. The design has gone live now anyway. Hopefully aesthetically it works now.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

My bad. It's cut off in FF even with a regular font, and just fine in IE.


----------

